# I really messed up my g35 oem head unit Help on a wierd wire fix(im noob!!)



## G35ob6mt (Dec 20, 2009)

i was trying to get a 12 volt wire but i accidently cut the rong one... soo. i need help. its a infiniti g35 and the cable looks like a 12gauge wire or around there and it had another little ruber coated wire inside that. and my h unit or ac controls dont work but ac still goes. but its stuck on i cant turn off. same with h unit it makes noises. but i cant use the controls. HELP ME FIX.


----------



## G35ob6mt (Dec 20, 2009)

i soldered the middle wire together then the surrounding threads seperate. still not working.. checked the fuses... each one. only the cigar fuse was blown. and now my seat switches dont work... FML!! would greatly appreciate anny help.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

some pics would help


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol, not to sound like a dick but this is why you should own a multimeter AND have atleast a small clue about what you are doing...

Dont EVER just go cutting random wires, I have seen it before where people have been SERIOUSLY injured because they assumed the wire in the yellow loom meant it was power so the cut it and caught an airbag to the face...


----------



## G35ob6mt (Dec 20, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> Lol, not to sound like a dick but this is why you should own a multimeter AND have atleast a small clue about what you are doing...
> 
> Dont EVER just go cutting random wires, I have seen it before where people have been SERIOUSLY injured because they assumed the wire in the yellow loom meant it was power so the cut it and caught an airbag to the face...



thats a good point but it was directly going into the head unit and i learned my lesson now 



simplicityinsound said:


> some pics would help


Already shrink rapped up but i can give a very good description.

its like a braided wire around a small red rubber surrounded wire that only has one thread in it. the size would be like a 12 gauge for what it looked like b4 i cut it .

P.s i talked to you a WHILE back. i was set on hertz. and u were promoting the idmax 10s or something like that. but after i finish this airbag install. imma be giving you a call lol


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

G35ob6mt said:


> thats a good point but it was directly going into the head unit and i learned my lesson now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typically wires going to the radio that have a "braided" shielding covering a wire are signal wires going from the radio into the stock amplifier, Now that isnt always the case...I am curious as to why your a/c isnt working anymore UNLESS your car has digital a/c controls with a display on the radio or on a nav screen

Honestly if you took pictures it would REALLY help out a ton in either me or Bing or ANYONE else on the forums that is willing to try and help you

I honestly STRONGLY suggest you go buy a multimeter asap, it doesnt have to be a 500 dollar Fluke meter I am sure for the little bit you will be using it a 30 dollar autoranging multimeter from sears will work just fine for your needs...

Like I saif before you need to be VERY careful just cutting wires all willy nilly without having a clue as to what the wire is OR what the wire controls, I have PERSONALLY seen and had to take a new installer to the hospital to the emergency room because he was using a lest light and said Oh I found a power wire...He had the test light and his hand laying on the steering wheel/airbag cover and just went ahead and cut the wire he found, WELL that "proper wire" was actually the airbag wires going into the airbag module and when he cut the whole bundle of wires wrapped in yellow loom the airbag exploded and actually sent his test light DIRECTLY into his neck about 5 inches in and the tip of the test light actually went into his neck/throat and came out the side...

I told him I know it hurts like hell but DO NOT pull the test light out under any circumstances as it may actually be preventing/clogging and arteries that were punctured by it

When I got him to the ER and they took a liik they said if it had been 1-2 inches over it would have pierced his jugulat and he could hsbe died;;;SCARY SCARY **** uf yiy asj ne


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Was the car on when you cut it? If it was, then you could have shorted something serious if it was a signal wire.


----------



## G35ob6mt (Dec 20, 2009)

it couldve been in the on. dont remember.

@tinctorus- yes the ac controls are on the same face plate as the radio headunit. i the the nave is too but those controls still work. and the ac works. just not the controls. and what me and my pops did was solder the thin wire in the midle wrapped it. then put metal tape? or w.e around and solders the surounding with together but only partially as not all of it reached but mad sure it was touching the metal tape then soldered to that then shrink wrap. in procces of gettting fuses. too. any other ideas?? before i go pay infiniti a minimum of 150 just to look at the car......

and while i checked all the fuses days after i cut the wire and **** stopped working on the head unit. the power seats suddenly stopped working. and they were minutes before i checked the fuses. weird thing is the passenger lean forward and back switch still works.. not any of the 4 drivers buttons or forward back seat position on pass but the leaning one does.. odd..

ill get some pics up..


----------



## GoinSleekG (Aug 27, 2010)

frustrating.


----------



## worlddre (Oct 27, 2007)

did you check both sets of fuses? in the car and under the hood?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I still say pics would be a TON of help OR he could take it to a professional shop and have them troubleshoot it


----------



## GoinSleekG (Aug 27, 2010)

specific shots you want?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

GoinSleekG said:


> specific shots you want?


Naked pictures of his mother/girlfriend preferably...What kind of pictures do YOU think I want???
I want pictures of behind the radio AND of the wires he cut obviously...
I also dont understand why he would use metal tape to connect the outside shielding to the piece of solder for the inner wire, obviously the shielding is NOT meant to touch the inner wire so why would he connect them together????
Unless I am just not reading his post correctly


----------



## G35ob6mt (Dec 20, 2009)

ya u miss read...
i soldered the strand together thenput shrink wrap....
thennn the metal tape to kindo of sournd it like how it was with the braid.
then soldered the shield wire againsnt the metal tape.


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds like you cut the antennae wire to the radio, and you disconnected or loosen some connectors while you were at it.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you tried Infiniti | G35 G37 | Research, Owners, Performance, Fix - G35Driver.com ? I found the wiring schematic for my G37 on the MYG37 forum. I would assume there maybe similar info on a G35 forum.


----------

